# Tools of Outstanding Woodcarvers



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Many wannabe woodcarvers wonder what tools to buy. The correct answer is another question - What do you want to carve? Many contemporary forms of carving can be done with knives.

But I'd like to focus your thinking for this moment on the tools of classic woodcarving experts. Probably the highest level of woodcarving was achieved in the 16th century by Grinling Gibbons in England and Tilman Riemenschneider in Germany. Do a image search on either name and you will see what I mean.

What tools did they use? They used gouges - chisels with curved cutting edges. Here is a photo of some of Riemenschneider's tools (from a small museum in Wurzburg):










Note that they're not shiny, and they're really big - an inch wide or more wide. - in a canvas tool roll. Considering the hard woods he was sculpting, he must have used a mallet, but he also knew how to use the corners or edges of his tools for fine details.

So my message is: Don't obsess on your tools. Focus on results.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Great advice, Phil!

Claude


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

That is good advice for life too!


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

don't buy sets, they usually have tools you don't need determine what you want to carve then buy what you need for that, and by quality tools they will do a better job and last longer. But don't go over board and buy the best. Waite until you know you will be carving for years. I started wood turning. I bought a few tools i needed and made the rest as I needed them. did the same with carving I statrted with spoons. you don't need much for that. Start with a good knife. I have 2 Mora short straight knives and a crook knife I find the short knife is more useful, the blade is 2" ot less they are great knives and they are inexpensive. that my 2 cents and from a beginner good luck


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so true phil when you look at was done hundreds of years ago and the tools they had to work with it's amazing what they created.they had skill as their main tool.today i think many woodworkers think they can buy the skill with high end expensive tools,but sadly it still takes skill.better to invest in education first then buy the tools to match.thanks for sharing this,something every newbie should understand.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

They are not shiny? 
Maybe it's because they haven't been used in 200 years.
I bet the steel is real good and shines up really fast.
I do appreciate the skill and dedication it takes to master your craft with just a few tools.
That's badass


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Definitely something to think about. Same with furniture. People new to making furniture as a weekend hobby think they need a $20k in fancy table saws, planers, shapers, etc. When the antique they have or saw in a museum was made with backsaw, chisel, and hand plane. Kind of funny when you think about it.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Kind of embarrassing, but I've been buying carving tools for awhile, with the size and shape meant to be used on projects that I have in mind but haven't started. When I worked as an auto mechanic after I got out of the Navy, nothing irritated me worse than not having the tool I needed. The Snap-On "drug" truck was a pain, to say the least. At least I know that the tools I have bought have an end use. Pics will be forthcoming, but they may be many months in the making. TBH, I've spent about $500 on carving tools that I haven't used extensively, yet- but have projects planned. Having to drive 39 miles one way to the store makes me consider the purchases carefully.


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

And they designed the moon mission hardware with slide rules, who cares? We live in a golden age where the middle class can afford things no one could imagine in 1600AD. If someone has the means to build a collection of tools without really knowing what they plan to do, why does OP care at all? If someone claims I'm frivolous I want to see all their purchases in the last few years so I can point out their hypocracy….


----------



## P89DC (Oct 1, 2017)

Oops double post


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Carving gouges can be expensive. I wanted a nice set and resorted to making my own. They work great!!!
You can see them here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/Planeman40/projects


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Carving gouges can be expensive. I wanted a nice set and resorted to making my own. They work great!!!
> You can see them here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/Planeman40/projects
> 
> - Planeman40





> Carving gouges can be expensive. I wanted a nice set and resorted to making my own. They work great!!!
> You can see them here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/Planeman40/projects
> 
> - Planeman40


i took a look,wow very nice set of gouges,handles look beautiful.


----------



## Riemenschneider (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you for posting the picture of Tilman's tools Phil32. Would you happen to know the name of the museum in Wurtzburg that the tools are in? I am a Riemenschneider. My grandfather apparently had a set like that. Wrapped up in a similar cloth. My uncle told me they were Tilmans. I saw the tools when I was younger. Unfortunately they disappeared from my grandfathers place along with everything else in a family feud. I was not sure which tools my uncle was talking about when he told me. After seeing your picture I know exactly what tools my uncle was talking about and where they once where. It breaks my heart to know that my uncle was right and those that emptied out the house without the right to do so might have dumped them.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The tools were actually in a small exhibit in one of the major cathedrals in Wurzburg. As I recall it is a cathedral with a pulpit carved by Tilman, and perhaps some other of his works. The exhibit was in a room or hallway near the main sanctuary. As a woodcarver I found it especially interesting to see the tools along with his wonderful works.


----------



## Riemenschneider (Jan 23, 2020)

I forgot to mention why they are not shiny. The tools have higher carbon. That makes them easy to Sharpen. Sharp tools make carving easier. They also dull easy. Which would give you a wide range of movement depending on how sharp or dull you would like the tool. The trick is in sharpening. Info that was handed down from my Grandfather.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

"The trick is in sharpening."

Yep! I agree 100%!!!


----------



## Riemenschneider (Jan 23, 2020)

Phil Thank you so much!!! I had been to the cathedrals in Wurzburg but some how I missed seeing them. I will someday go back and make a quest to look for them. Many years ago I saw some tools that were from his time but not his that where used to carve in the metropolitan museum in NYC. They had a big exhibit of his art work at that time with a large banner of Tilman outside the museum. I loved my time in Germany also. I saw a large number of his art works when I was there. I was so happy to see his actual Grave stone in the fortress and the place where he was buried in Saint kilians. When I was in Bamberg I by accident found the Bamberg Cathedral and learnt of the tomb he carved that was inside. This all happened because my dad was tired and wanted me to go out and bring back a bottle of water. The next morning we went and saw the tomb. When I got back to the states I learnt that his home still stands in Wurzburg but it was bombed in world war2 from what I understand it is a restaurant now. I am happy you got to go and see some of the art work too. It is amazing to think that he and his work shop were able to carve all those amazing things in the conditions of the time that they did. I purchased a good book on Tilman when I was in Germany. It's called Tilman Riemenschneider and his workshop. One of his apprentices has the same last name of one of his Wives Anna Rappolt. It would be interesting if they were related. One of Tilman's sons was also a famous painter. He had murals in a church in Italy. Well I have to say I am getting into wood carving. I am new at it. Hope someday I could carve something amazing too. Wish me luck.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I should point out that my visit there was at least ten years ago. My wife and I were on a river trip from Amsterdam to Budapest. We visited many cathedrals and town halls. It is very possible that the exhibit was in another city, but I'm fairly certain it was a cathedral with a pulpit by Tilman. The exhibit itself could have been moved or dismantled in the years since then.


----------



## Riemenschneider (Jan 23, 2020)

It's all great info and thank you so much for posting. It's interesting to see what they used back then. Also, what is possible with large tools. I am sure you had a great trip. The cathedral are really something to see in other place so much architecture and history.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

While considering the work of classic european woodcarvers, you might be interested in this discussion of the world's largest relief carving in Seville, Spain:

https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/woodcarving-illustrated/woodcarving/relief-and-chip-carving/14540-largest-relief-carving-in-the-world


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> While considering the work of classic european woodcarvers, you might be interested in this discussion of the world s largest relief carving in Seville, Spain:
> 
> https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/woodcarving-illustrated/woodcarving/relief-and-chip-carving/14540-largest-relief-carving-in-the-world
> 
> - Phil32


o.0 That's one big carving! My largest is a Basso Relievo of my coat of arms, at ~15" by ~25". It's the front cover for the large tool chest I posted, but it isn't finished yet. I'm still working on some details that I have yet to figure out on how to carve nicely.


----------

